# How is everybody coping?



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello everyone i just thought that with how strange this year has been and the fact its affected peoples mental health quite abit then it may be a good idea to start a thread where people can talk if stressed, worried etc... i myself suffer sometimes and will have bouts of depression so if anyone would like to talk my inbox always open if it helps anyone at all


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm alright. I have missed going home and visiting my family on a regular basis. 

I'm still working so I have things to fill my day. There is still plenty to be doing. We've also got a puppy that is taking up loads of time. 

I think too many people have too much time and are allowing the situation to consume themselves. They are allowing themselves to join in with all the paranoia and conspiracy theories. 

It's impossible to ignore what is going on, but people would benefit from stepping back and not getting needlessly consumed in negative cycles and influences.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I had begun to feel quite optimistic about things again, and I felt super happy that I've booked a trip to the Lake District for next weekend.

Now, with all the news floating around, I'm probably going to have to cancel that today.

I feel like I'm headed back to square one now, and it's kinda knocked me for six this time around if I'm honest.

I suffer pretty badly from depression, and the escape to the mountains was exactly what I needed right now.

On a proper downer today.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Strangely, I thought about a thread like this yesterday. I suddenly realised that I'm not my usual self. Normally quite chilled, easy going, like a laugh. Now I get wound up by small things, hate watching the news on tv, stopped listening to radio shows like Jeremy Vine etc.

Virus doesn't bother me but what does is work for my wife and I. Already missed redundancy once and things aren't getting better. 

Realised as well, we've started putting spending off. Holiday was cancelled, we've put off booking again(even for 2022),new car is on hold. None because can't afford it just for fear of future.

Should add, its purely job front that worries me. Home life, being stuck at home is no problem. Got a lovely house, great garden, great wife, lots to keep me busy. Not seeing family, Xmas on our own to be honest will be quite nice. Not running round unnecessarily this year has shown me how much in life is done "just because."


----------



## MrPassat (Mar 30, 2018)

Like many I found the first lockdown strange and scary, obviously I'd never experienced anything like it before.
This time around I'll cope better, I'm better prepared in many ways and I won't feel guilty if I do jobs around the house and spend time on my car - as long as I keep on top of my work.
I'm more concerned about my wife who hasn't visited her family for a year and four months, and a chance isn't even on the horizon. I don't know how she manages but she does.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The thing that my wife finds difficult is not knowing when she will next be able to visit family dotted around the country. Normally she would be able to count down until easter for example. 

I can be quite happy doing things around the house etc or going for walks, but I can definitely see how others will struggle through this time with reduced activities and restricted social interaction. Not everybody can appreciate the challenge that others face.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

A really useful post this, well done and thank you Angel. Stating the obvious I’m sure, but it really is important to talk and try and focus on positive elements, stay away from the news and social media if you’re feeling down, and try and generate a positive mindset. I’ve only recently been focusing on this, but if you think what you have right now, not what you had historically or may or may not have in the future, it really is powerful. For just a few seconds think what life would be like if you didn’t have someone that you have right now, then flip that to how lucky you are that you do have them. Then keep this mindset of happiness and positivity.

Easier said than done I know, but it does help. 

Don’t forget, every day we get a day closer to this being over and a level of normality being resumed. It is just around the corner!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been fine, i'm a solitary person anyone by and large and long periods of time spent reading, learning to play the guitar and topping up Vitamin D levels didn't cause me any major issues beyond not being able to understand how people can't or won't comprehend how dangerous this virus can potentially be.
Otherwise it's been fine for me but then i was only on full furlough until August, then it became flexible furlough until September when i was back full time.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Been off sick for 6 weeks, first day back is tomorrow. Pretty certain working from home hasn't helped as with my numerous conditions I feel much better the more active I am, but I am high risk so caught between a rock and a hard place. One thing my GP did test for was Vitamin D deficiency and I was deficient. I never knew Vitamin D deficiency has so many health implications. I am one of the lucky ones, secure job that pays 6 months full pay if sick. 

Apparently we should all be taking it between Oct and March according to the NHS.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I take a multi vitamin every day


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Excessive Vit D may have other ramifications so worth seeking medical advice.

Funnily enough I’ve got to have a baseline test done and I’m going to bet I’m low.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

I will find out tomorrow I'd imagine what's going to happen at work, non essential shops closing so my teams wont need to be in and the same with me. To be honest I get more stressed and wound up actually going to work and this feels like a weight has lifted off mean bit. 

But next week we were due to hear about head office changes or at least the start of them. In January the business is releasing details of the structure changes to its entire model but this will change things dramatically again. If I'm still in a job in January I'd be shocked and there is little work about in my line of work. 





Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lexus-is250 said:


> I will find out tomorrow I'd imagine what's going to happen at work, non essential shops closing so my teams wont need to be in and the same with me. To be honest I get more stressed and wound up actually going to work and this feels like a weight has lifted off mean bit.
> 
> But next week we were due to hear about head office changes or at least the start of them. In January the business is releasing details of the structure changes to its entire model but this will change things dramatically again. If I'm still in a job in January I'd be shocked and there is little work about in my line of work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed things turn out ok pal

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My wife is classed as high risk due to chronic asthma, and she'd had 3 bad attacks in the few months leading up to the first lockdown so she shielded (as advised by Gov/NHS)

She is a teacher, and of course now we have a lockdown where schools and universities are staying open and she's half expected to go in.

Makes me laugh, because I cant go and sit in my mum and dads garden to see them, but its ok for my wife to stand in front of a class of 15-20 children none of whom are wearing masks.

Covid must stop at the doors of schools.
Another thing that annoys me is the amount of people on the internet slating teachers for having 6 weeks off blah blah blah, but I bet they wouldn't be happy if they were in the teachers shoes at the moment?

I think on a selfish note they should shut them.

I am a bit worried about my job if they keep closing the place.
I haven't been really busy since returning in July.

Guess I will be furloughed again this week, but I understand a lot of people have had worse luck.

I'll be finding jobs to do on the car to keep me sane again if I'm to stay at home.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I am not coping great TBH and sick of looking out the same window, day in, day out. Even my boss noticed my change in attitude and noted it in my 1/2 yearly review - not good for promotion!!

Work is much harder and missing the travel because I used to spend half of my week back in London or one of the other big cities.

We bought our puppy in the summer because we lost two cats earlier in the year. He has been a wonderful distraction and walking him twice a day brightens my mood even if it is pouring with rain. I grew up around dogs and now surprised why I didn't get one sooner. A great help lifting my spirits.

I am trying to keep active over the lockdown and introduce as many distractions as I can to keep me entertained.

I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been difficult, especially on a social side, missed all the car shows and all manner of social events, not seen much of my friends as a result apart from keeping in touch on whats app and I fear this could go on next year too.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I have to be honest, this upcoming lockdown wont bother me that much. Alright, the lack of work is going to be boring and somewhat tedious but it gives me those precious minutes to do the things I otherwise wouldnt get a chance to do. Please dont read this as me bragging, im just trying to find the positives in what is a very negative situation. Ill finally get a chance to polish the car again properly. I get to spend even more time with my other half. I can tidy up the garage (its desperate). Having moved into a new house, I get a chance to do some bits there that i've wanted to do. I can spend time going on nice walks. 

I appreciate fully that lots of people will find the coming few weeks/months exceptionally difficult - I am lucky. Im trying to spread positivity and help others think the way I am which is to consider those precious moments we would otherwise not get. I wish everyone the absolute best and try to find the beauty in those moments we would otherwise not get. Plus, DW has plenty of stuff to read


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Coping relatively well with the lockdown situation. I have other issues with family though that have decided to turn their backs on me for different reasons, so battling that. Very hard at the minute.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lexus-is250 said:


> I will find out tomorrow I'd imagine what's going to happen at work, non essential shops closing so my teams wont need to be in and the same with me. To be honest I get more stressed and wound up actually going to work and this feels like a weight has lifted off mean bit.
> 
> But next week we were due to hear about head office changes or at least the start of them. In January the business is releasing details of the structure changes to its entire model but this will change things dramatically again. If I'm still in a job in January I'd be shocked and there is little work about in my line of work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Found out today that they are looking at a 30% head office savings but we have to wait until January to find out if we are affected. After going through redundancy a couple of years back its not the end of the world just frustrating.

Lots more to come from many companies not just JL.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

in work at the moment, went for interview with another firm today with positive feedback and have another job offer on internal vacancy with a joint venture as a back up plan all seems to busying up at the moment looked a bit dodgy a couple of months ago.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

My back is killing me and I'm tired. My back is due to carrying numerous people and their jobs for the last 6 months. I've come in this morning to find a pile of other peoples work that's going to keep me in work all weekend, again!.
Frustrated because i'm not getting the support of my company in sacking those who are taking the mick with their 2nd and 3rd bouts of absence due to isolating. Really annoying when I get dozens of fantastic CV's sent to me every day.
It's been a struggle - ive probably averaged at least 60 hrs a week since March and I only get paid for 40 of them. Really starting to get peaved and just want to say "Screw it" and walk away but i'm a sucker for work.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

RS3 said:


> Frustrated because i'm not getting the support of my company in sacking those who are taking the mick with their 2nd and 3rd bouts of absence due to isolating.


It is amazing how some people seem to have to isolate so much. I notice it's always those that fall sick on a Monday or Friday too. Some folks are just plain unlucky. 
:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> It is amazing how some people seem to have to isolate so much. I notice it's always those that fall sick on a Monday or Friday too. Some folks are just plain unlucky.
> :thumb:


Or in our case, someone who insisted on going to their villa in Portugal several times and to Madeira and declared that Covid-19 was a myth, yet now she has been in contact with someone who does have it, does not want to isolate.
Another member of staff is a social butterfly and moaned like mad first lockdown about not wanting to catch it, yet is refusing to obey the company's restrictions on mingling as he wants a chat.
Another one refusing to wear a facemask and refusing to stay lout of this side of the building.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> It is amazing how some people seem to have to isolate so much. I notice it's always those that fall sick on a Monday or Friday too. Some folks are just plain unlucky.
> :thumb:


It seems to happen whenever there is a change to the restrictions. We had loads go off when the 1st lockdown happened, then no absences for ages until they put in a local lockdown and their dastardly 3 tier system, a few went off and now today we've lost another 3.

We also have the union reps trying to shut our factory down (Food Manufacturer) as they don't consider our food is essential but they fail to realise that we are not able to furlough etc.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

RS3 I feel your pain it looks like we work in different industries but a similar things happening. 

Just had my first week this year and feel like I could do with another week.


----------

